# Raising public awareness to an investment scam - Pacific Alliances Tokyo Japan



## JC1975 (11 April 2016)

These cowboys are cold calling Australian citizens and probably other places too trying to push the next big stock that's going to go up 200% in 2 weeks. They honestly believe their own stories and are relentless when they think someone is interested. I've dragged them along so they think they have a potential client but you should see the emails!!

They actually think that people (some must be) will send their money to Singapore when they are based in Tokyo, Japan (apparenty!), but the building they are in either doesn't exist or nobody in that area is aware of them which is strange since they claim to manage a billion dollars or more! I can't find them on any register either

I've tried to report it to the Japanese Financial Services Authority but get no response or from Scamwatch here in Australia.

What else can be done to stop these critters?


----------

